

Kinect Drivers sooner than expected - nayanshah
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/hackers-break-microsofts-kinect-security

======
Kliment
Link to actual post: <http://nuigroup.com/forums/viewthread/11154/> This is
the same person who wrote the Windows drivers for the PS3 Eye. That code was
released since ( <http://nuicode.com/> ), so I have hopes for this one too.

------
icandoitbetter
Good to see that Kinect has been hacked that fast. It's a shame that he's not
willing to share code but this is a good indicator that open-source drivers
are coming fast enough.

